# Additional Techniques - Opinions Please



## Dreamer14 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

Can I have your opinions please.

My first IVF cycle resulted in a CP and the subsequent FET was a BFN.

Our embies are day 5 blasts and the 2 we defrosted expanded back to 95% and 100% but they didn’t even implant as I was getting BFNs from 6dp5DT and it was a natural FET cycle.

During IVF fresh cycle I responded well to meds, my lining did what it was meant to at each stage and we ended up with 6 really good quality embryos.

Our clinic basically thinks its just bad luck that we haven’t conceived yet (Oh how I like that terminology as much as ‘unexplained’!).

Basically my question is based on our history do you think endo scratch and/or embryo glue is worth a shot? We have 2 more snow babies left and I kind of feel like I want to throw everything at them to give them a chance but at the same time are we just forking out more money for something that just isn’t going to make a difference?

If you have had both or one of these treatments what are your thoughts and were you successful?

Thank you for reading I really appreciate any replies/opinions.

Dreamer x


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

I would say try to get as much out of your GP in terms of tests as possible before trying again. It's only because I did this that I found out about my high ANA's.

If you haven't already, I would get these done (you may have to beg a little!)

-FBC including glucose
- Thyroid profile
-ANA's, AMA's and any other antibodies they can test for..
- Blood clotting profile - probably not all of them but at the very least INR
-ESR and CRP

Were you on clexane, aspirin and steroids on your fet? These can make a huge difference apparently. Some clinics will prescribe without testing.
Scratch or aquascan may be worth a go (i've never had it but will be having an aquascan for next cycle) an aquascan also counts as a scratch as it irritates the lining.
Not sure about embryo glue etc... not too much evidence I think...

All the best

xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Actually, I believe the evidence for EmbryoGlue is not too bad at this point: http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/14651858.CD007421.pub3/abstract. My clinic uses it routinely now, and the clinical director is not big on unproven treatments. I can't tell you if it has helped me personally though, as this is the first cycle where I've made it to ET and I'm now on the tww.

/links


----------

